# Anxiety Disorders > Social Anxiety Disorder >  >  Anxiety after socializing

## Thoughtqueen

Hi all, 

I'm new here. I've struggled with GAD in some form for as long as I can remember. I've never posted on a forum but right now the thoughts are so out of control that I need to get it out somewhere and maybe knowing someone else relates will help me get through the long day ahead. 

I guess my main issue is the excessive ruminating that I torture myself with after a night of socializing with anyone, even my VERY good friends....I'm talking friends since birth. It's amazing to me how thoughts like "omg did I talk too much? Was I boring her? Did she at any point look like she wanted to leave? Was I drunken rambling? Will she ever want to come over again? Did I share too much? Does she still like me?" literally torture me the next day. 

Ive been in therapy so I KNOW that these are mostly irrational thoughts. However, knowing that doesn't keep the thought from creeping in. It's always worse after a night of drinking but I'm finding it difficult to stop the alcohol all together. I know we shouldn't give these thoughts credit but its so hard. Anyone else have this social issue? 

Thanks for reading.

----------


## Otherside

Welcome  ::): 

Yes, I have this problem as well - over-analyzing things after having a socializing with people. I too, know they are irrational but still manage to feel anxious about them. You are not alone there. I think it is a pretty common problem for people who have anxiety. When I found out how many people said they had problems with anxiety after socializing...I was a bit surprised.  :Hug:

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I can definitely relate to that. I spend way too much time thinking about something I've said in a conversation or email for a while afterward, fearing that something I said was stupid or inappropriate in some way. Rarely do such fears prove true, but that doesn't stop me from thinking about it until my brain has calmed down, and sometimes that doesn't happen until my next interaction with the person.

----------


## Natey

Yep.  I just kinda get anxiety whenever... it has a mind of its own

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> It's amazing to me how thoughts like "omg did I talk too much? Was I boring her? Did she at any point look like she wanted to leave? Was I drunken rambling? Will she ever want to come over again? Did I share too much? Does she still like me?" literally torture me the next day.



I do this after most social interactions. I try to remember that (especially if you were drinking) they're not going to notice the little details you blow up in your head. If they think about the conversation at all afterwards, they're likely looking back on a laugh you shared or something.

----------


## nemmm3

I do this EVERYDAY!
My brain loves to do it when I'm trying to sleep

----------


## SmileyFace

I do this all the freakin time. Drives me insane  ::(:

----------

